# GPX/TCX/TCR to Google Maps with Directions?



## Stegabyte (1 Jun 2016)

Firstly, I am a newbie here, so please go gently with me.

I dont use a Garmin, but do use an phone, (with battery pack). I use an app that can import gpx maps, but although it shows me the route, If I am not looking at the map at the right time, I can miss turnings, (nearly always going down a steep hill). Does anyone know of a way of getting a .gps or ..tcx .tcr file to give turn by turn directions on Google Maps?

Can it be done? Does anyone do this?

Thanks,


----------



## outlash (1 Jun 2016)

Welcome to CC . You could use a site & app called Ride with GPS (GWGPS). You can import routes or make your own and use your phone for turn by turn navigation.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2016)

OSMAnd does what you want (assuming you are on android, the iphone version is a bit less featured). It's good because it can work offline, so it will keep working without a signal or if you are overseas, no roaming fees.

Google maps will only give you it's own directions. You might be able to force it to follow your route, if you specify enough intermediate points, but even then it might not work.


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

Jefmcg,
Thanks for that. I have downloaded it, but unfortunately, I am on iphone - I cant find an option for importing maps? I will have a play around and see what I can come up with.

Thanks,


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

Outlash, I am downloading that now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

Outlash, the reviews are terrible and its £2.99 per week! Any other ideas?


----------



## outlash (2 Jun 2016)

Try it for yourself? There's a lot of apps that do similar things, RWGPS is my personal favourite.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2016)

Stegabyte said:


> Jefmcg,
> Thanks for that. I have downloaded it, but unfortunately, I am on iphone - I cant find an option for importing maps? I will have a play around and see what I can come up with.
> 
> Thanks,


You will be able to import maps, but it won't address your problem. Turn by turn directions aren't in the iPhone version yet


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> You will be able to import maps, but it won't address your problem. Turn by turn directions aren't in the iPhone version yet


Damn, Damn and Damn!!!

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> OSMAnd does what you want (assuming you are on android, the iphone version is a bit less featured). It's good because it can work offline, so it will keep working without a signal or if you are overseas, no roaming fees.
> 
> Google maps will only give you it's own directions. You might be able to force it to follow your route, if you specify enough intermediate points, but even then it might not work.


jefmcg, 
Are you able to tell me how to operate the app? I cant find out how to follow a route? I am using an iphone (which apparently makes a bit of a difference?)

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Stegabyte (2 Jun 2016)

Stegabyte said:


> jefmcg,
> Are you able to tell me how to operate the app? I cant find out how to follow a route? I am using an iphone (which apparently makes a bit of a difference?)
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



Jefmcg,

Sadly, it seems that the navigation is only supported by Android devices, not IOS - if it is, I certainly have no idea how?

Any other recommendations? 

:0)

Stegabyte


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jun 2016)

I'm android only. OSMAnd is an long standing android app, and I think it's very early on the iphone. It looks like you should be able to display your GPX file on the map, and follow it's line, without turn guidance. So it's no better than what you have already.

Another thing is the turn guidance on OSMAnd is good, but it's not perfect, at least from GPX files. It doesn't tell you to go straight through a roundabout, but just tells you how to follow the line (eg "Turn left then in 20 metres turn right"). It also is a bit random when a road goes off at anything less than right angles: the one it decides is straight ahead might be the one that the lines on the road indicate is a turn off. So I still need to look at the screen a lot.

Having your phone on your handlebar helps a lot. I'm very happy with topeak drybags for smartphones.


----------



## Stegabyte (3 Jun 2016)

I have Map following on my main app, (CycleMeter), which is excellent, the problem is that if I am bombing down a hill, I tend to forget to look at the map and end up putting miles and miles on my journey - which is really frustrating. I am doing a big ride soon, (200+) and cant bare the thought of adding an extra 20 miles on because of missing turns. Hence my desperation for a bike 'TomTom'.
I use the ToePeak Console, (had one for the iphone 4, 5, 6 - love them. Extremely good on a mountain bike - you can get the bike afterwards and not worry about getting the phone wet!)


----------



## Stegabyte (3 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> Welcome to CC . You could use a site & app called Ride with GPS (GWGPS). You can import routes or make your own and use your phone for turn by turn navigation.


Does this speak the directions, or does it just point, or is it just a follow the map and hope you dont miss a turn?


----------



## outlash (3 Jun 2016)

It does, but there's always the issue of hearing the instructions especially in traffic. I don't use any apps for that. My own personal preference is if I have to use turn by turn navigation (which is very rare), I load the route onto my Garmin and listen out for the proximity sound which prompts me to take a look at it.


----------



## andym (3 Jun 2016)

If you're heading fast downhill with the wind in your ears the chances are you're not going to hear turn-by-turn directions a proximity alert. You need to have an idea of where you're going (so you can look out for road signs), and have an idea of when there's a turn coming up. If you come to a junction glance down to check whether you need to change direction.


----------



## Kolb (5 Jun 2016)

Google maps in bike mode gives voice turn-by-turn directions. Unfortunately the google routes are not always the best, so you need to first check google's route against some other, better routing system (eg Cycle-Travel on a desktop). Quite often the google route will be different for only some of the journey, so it can be used for the other parts of the trip. In my fairly limited experience of using google it seems to be better for shorter distances. At any point on a trip you can input a destination in google maps that is not too far away. I've found it good at adhering to NCN routes where there is otherwise poor signposting.


----------



## Twowheelxtc (6 Jun 2016)

If its an iPhone you use then Pocket Earth is by far the best offline (no data required) Mapping App for cycling and as a bonus clearly shows shows every bike route in EU.. I tour long distance and now never take paper maps! Cots about £4......


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jun 2016)

I use RWGPS on an iPhone 6 Plus. The turn by turn directions are far superior to Garnin. However, for that function you need to upgrade to the £80 per year package. It is worth it and so far has worked a treat.


----------



## Stegabyte (6 Jun 2016)

I have given up trying to find an app that does what I want and am in the throws of getting one made for me. Once its up and running, I will probably put it on iTunes and sell it for a quid or something...

Thanks for your help - it was much appreciated. In fairness, I cant believe that this type of app hasn't been done before?


----------



## johnkr (1 Nov 2016)

Stegabyte said:


> Firstly, I am a newbie here, so please go gently with me.
> 
> I dont use a Garmin, but do use an phone, (with battery pack). I use an app that can import gpx maps, but although it shows me the route, If I am not looking at the map at the right time, I can miss turnings, (nearly always going down a steep hill). Does anyone know of a way of getting a .gps or ..tcx .tcr file to give turn by turn directions on Google Maps?
> 
> ...



GPSVisualizer - http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/


----------



## mmmmartin (2 Nov 2016)

Stegabyte said:


> I don't use a Garmin


Why not? £50 will buy you a used Etrex Vista HcX on eBay. Mine did me fine for many years of cycle touring. Rainproof, easy to use, AA batteries available anywhere. OSMAnd maps available free. Can also fit OSMfiets maps for Belgium and Netherlands and they have the knoopunkt numbering system on them. As navigation devices mobiles are stratospherically expensive and fragile, not to mention not very good. 
You've spent hundreds on the bike and more on the costs of a cycle tour, why not spent a fraction of that on a decent way to navigate?


----------



## KeepTurningThePedals (19 Nov 2016)

The best solution I have found (Android only) is an app on Google's Play Store, called “Bike Tracker” from PC Ability, which I have now used to successfully guide me round probably about a dozen rides, of between 20 and 50 miles. Best thing ... it's FREE ! It works with both GPX and TCX files.

The app works with RideWithGPS on your PC, one of the few mapping tools that automatically produces the “cue” sheets required for turn by turn navigation. Here you can find loads of routes in your area and just take a copy of the GPX file, or edit the route to make a new GPX file, make your own route from scratch and create a GPX file, or you can import GPX files from any other source on the internet. Its worth checking that the GPX file has “cues” at each junction, telling you to “turn left” / “turn right” / “go straight ahead” / “stop for a pint at the White Lion pub” or whatever. These are the instructions you will hear while cycling the route. If any “cues” are missing, you can add new ones (or edit/delete existing ones).

To follow a route, start the Bike Tracker app on your phone. You can download the routes you have created with RideWithGPS to your phone while still at home, using your wifi, and then just load the route when you are ready to ride. The app does not use your phone signal, it just uses the GPS signal on your phone. Press the GPS button on the screen, and when ready, press the Start button. The app will give you rough directions to the start point of the route, and once at the start, the “cues” created on the route will then guide you round the route. Enjoy the ride.

To hear the turn instructions, I bought a waterproof Bluetooth loudspeaker mounted on my handlebars (mine was off Amazon for £20 which is also a headlight). My phone is stashed safely in my bag and does not provide any distraction - I don't need to constantly check a map, as the app will tell me if I have strayed off the route and gives instructions on how to get back to the route. Alternatively, you could mount your phone on your handlebars, or use earphones (the new bone conducting Bluetooth earphones are probably the best option, as you can still hear traffic noise around you).

"Bike Tracker" - works for me. Try it.


----------

